
Big Data Gives the “Big 5” Personality Traits a Makeover - digital55
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/big-data-gives-the-big-5-personality-traits-a-makeover/
======
Calcite
I like how they’ve compared ML clusters to US cities. Fundamentally, it’s
still a continuous distribution between the five variables with four “hot
spots”.

>>>Revelle likened the types to the location and population of cities. More
people live in New York, Chicago, Los Angeles and Houston than anywhere else
in the country, but most of the country doesn’t live in any of those cities.
And although you can easily lump someone in Newark into New York, a person in
Pittsburgh is harder to classify because they are equally close to New York
and Chicago.

